

XKCD - Press and Move - sqren
http://xkcd.kajakklubben.org/

======
ColinWright
Isn't this just a direct rip-off of the original?

<http://xkcd.com/1110/>

Here's the original HN discussion:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4542367> \- also linked from there are
several sites showing the entire layout, _etc._

